# Vostok Amphibia Scuba Dude



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi,

Can anyone please explain what the problems is with the standard steel bracelet on an Amphibia.

And can it be improved while I find a replacement.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

there is nothing wrong with it if you shave your wrists because it will pluck every hair out of the said wrist if you dont shave it, you can improve it by covering the inside with masking tape so it cant exfoliate your wrist


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

The standard bracelet is garbage. Apparently you can improve it by giving the underside a good scrub with a wire brush, but personally I always change it as soon as possible for something more comfortable.


----------



## Miterant (Feb 27, 2012)

As Lampoc said, standard bracelet is garbage.

I use the rubber strap with my amphibia.

But on leather strap looks good too.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow Pavel, looks 1st class on the orange rubber job. I want one. :thumbup:


----------



## Miterant (Feb 27, 2012)

luckywatch said:


> Wow Pavel, looks 1st class on the orange rubber job. I want one. :thumbup:


This rubber is from timefactors.

I've got it together with the watch, and I very like it.


----------

